# Some of my Australian spiders



## Matty9557 (Jul 27, 2012)

I realize that the spiders we keep in our country are in high demand in the states, I thought I would post some eye candy here for you all  I much prefer the exotic species, there are only obligate or opertunistic species in the hobby here and they're all variations of the same colours, brown or grey with very little pattern. 

My favourites are the Phlogius species so I'll post them first.

Phlogius crassipes "Eunice"











Phlogius sp. "Sarina"






Phlogius sp. "hirsutus"




















Phlogius sp. "Stents"
Premolt










Postmolt






Phlogius sp. "banded" when in post molt these guys display white banding at the leg joints over a black background. 











I also have a Phlogius sp. "rubiseta" sling and I have 3 females and a male coming soonish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matty9557 (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't have many representatives of the other Australian Theraphosids so I'll put them all in here together.

Selenotholus sp. "Kotzman"
















Selenotypus sp. "3"











Selenotypus sp. "gem feilds"











So there you have it, my very boring collection of Tarantulas..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philth (Jul 29, 2012)

Matty9557 said:


> I realize that the spiders we keep in our country are in high demand in the states,


Really? judging by the hundreds of spiderlings I'm sitting on , I'd say probably not lol   Amazingly interesting spiders for sure, but I think they are probably more for the collectors that already have everything else here, and other countries that are allowed to have Pokies, Avic's , Brachy's, ect ect....   

I love them though, and me and the other 4 people keeping them here sure appreciate the pics!

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Jul 30, 2012)

I wouldn't say the tarantulas here are desireable in other countries, but some of the other mygalomorphs from Australia sure would. Since I've been here, I have seen some incredible things that I'm sure people in the U.S. hobby would love to have. Xamiatus rubifrons, xamiatus magnificus, any idiommata species, hadronyche formidabilis to name a few..... The theraphosid diversity is lacking, but the mygalomorph diversity is out of control here.

Josh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matty9557 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm wrong (again ) the other mygalomorphs are stunning. The tarantulas are boring though, there are a few I do really like, such as Sarina, hirsutus, black and Satin red. The rest don't really have anything special for me... The idiomatta are my favorites though, I need some more.


----------



## Matty9557 (Aug 26, 2012)

A few more photos and a couple of new spiders, I have some new ones arriving this week as well, some goliaths, rubiseta and tropix.

Starting with my new ones
Selenotypus sp. "gold"
















Phlogius strenuus






And some old spiders, new photos
Phlogius sp. "hirsutus"





















Selenotypus sp. "3"
















Hope you all enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------

